

HTML-based (mobile) weather app - Hupo
http://m.fmi.fi/saa/

======
Hupo
Based on the other HTML-based weather app submission[1], I decided to submit
something more accessible in the same category that I've been using a lot
recently. Provided by the Finnish Meteorological Institute. My favorite part
is that it includes a "feels like" temperature - especially useful during the
winter around here!

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4987194>

